# Howdy Howdy, Kev here



## FishinHuntinKev (May 27, 2021)

I am retired and enjoy my fishing and hunting and smoking on my Pit Boss Pro. I live in Western NY in a County that has more cows than people and i like it that way! I love cooking and smoking has taken over my mind. i want to learn more from the best and that's why i'm here.


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from pa, ya definitely joined the best site to learn and also to offer your knowledge,  great bunch of folk here.


----------



## FishinHuntinKev (May 27, 2021)

Thanks Smoker Jim i'm sure we'be talkin.


----------



## smokeymose (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana! Good to have you with us!


----------



## 912smoker (May 27, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA !


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from ND


----------



## Colin1230 (May 27, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from KC. Glad you joined us.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

David


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2021)

Welcome Kev from Mississippi. Look forward to seeing your post and cooks.
Jim


----------



## PPG1 (May 27, 2021)

Welcome Kev from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## pushok2018 (May 27, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal! Nice to have you onboard! Enjoy your retirement....


----------



## clifish (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from Downstate, Long Island.  Wife and I graduated from Oswego and I love to head to Rochester area to fish Lake Ontario.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.
John


----------



## kruizer (May 27, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Pull up a stump and set a spell.


----------



## MadMax281 (May 27, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. You came to the right place.


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from Wyoming you have come to the right place lots of very talented people to learn from on this forum.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from Vermont, and I fully understand about the cows vs people. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 27, 2021)

Welcome from upper Michigan


----------



## FishinHuntinKev (May 28, 2021)

clifish said:


> Welcome from Downstate, Long Island.  Wife and I graduated from Oswego and I love to head to Rochester area to fish Lake Ontario.


Thanks Clifish, i fish lake Ontario and my Wife is from East Islip Long Island. Small world!


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

There's cows in NY? lol, welcome from NY, western, as well.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 29, 2021)

Another South Carolinian here to say, "Hi and welcome." There's tons and tons of knowledge and info here.


----------



## FishinHuntinKev (May 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> There's cows in NY? lol, welcome from NY, western, as well.


Thanks and yes Steve there is cows in NY, lol more than people here in Wyoming County!


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

FishinHuntinKev said:


> Thanks and yes Steve there is cows in NY, lol more than people here in Wyoming County!



What town are you in? I'm in Newark.


----------



## FishinHuntinKev (May 30, 2021)

Sorry i  missed you Steve, I live in the Town of Gainesville in Wyoming County.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 30, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Idaho!


----------

